# Africa Oyé



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone been before? Any good?

http://www.africaoye.com/index.htm


----------



## sojourner (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm going on the Saturday, with a few mates - two of them have been before and love it - just hope the weather keeps up

You going Biddly?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2007)

Maybe... if the weather's ok then thinking about it... I'm mostly interested in the food


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow...would love to go but got a long weekend of work b4 glasto....just sent my BF a text about it.....  Still i got WOMAD in July....


----------



## sojourner (Jun 12, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Maybe... if the weather's ok then thinking about it... I'm mostly interested in the food


Cor!  I didn't even notice the food bit til I read your post and checked!  I was gonna take a picnic but I don't think I'll bother now


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2007)

i've been a few times, it's well nice... never been too busy the times i've been, but the atmosphere's lovely.

the line up's cracking this time too...


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 13, 2007)

Just looking at it now with my Bf...I can't go as at work but I think he might. Wondering if there is anywhere local he and others could be with camper vans ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2007)

Didn't make it in the end... got too excited about seeing some tall ships down at the docks...







Would've been  but they weren't bloody there!!!!  

How was the food at Oyé?

I got treated to some lovely home cooked african food on Saturday anyway


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2007)

Um, didn't actually make it myself.  Went to the pub with me mate waiting for the weather to get better, even though it wasn't actually lashing it down by that time it looked like it _might_, and staggered out of the pub 10 hours later  

7% beer counts as self-harm


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Tooter (Jun 21, 2007)

i went for the whole weekend and yet again it was fantastic.....better than last year!

The Food was awesome although most people took their own BBQ's! The music and Sound system were awesome Props to Oye for pulling it off again.....Kulture the last act were the icing on the cake!

lots of fun was had by all!


----------

